# PRW - Proto Resources & Investments



## Captain_Chaza (13 December 2007)

Nice move today!

Looks like a Potential breakout from an ascending triangle

Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## tryagain (11 May 2008)

Attention to PRW seems to have been neglected with the announcement this week of the Nickel Laterite Drilling Commencement at Menzies with JV partner POS. 

POS seems to have had a very good run yesterday with the news and it was not reflected in PRW.

Today the buying has come in and PRW is starting to look very cheap. This stock reached 85c end of last year and has been sold off due to market conditions and not fundamentals.

I feel this stock will work its way back up to 50c as results from drilling get closer. And if results are good then it may test its old highs.

*I also hear a roadshow in Australia and London will commence over the next 3 weeks. Companies usually time roadshows ahead of exciting news thats not too far away.*

Goodluck to holders.

========================================================

This post from the past just to refresh you..............

If you consider that Proto should be able to produce nickel metal in concentrate for 8000 US a tonne and sell it for 30,000 US a tonne on 4000 tonnes of production in the first year starting mid 09, even if you discount that back the story is very exciting for the current market cap and lack of need for any significant fund raising in the short to mid term.

However, if you then consider that at the end of the second year of production PRW will be doubling that production and then redoubling at the end of the third year, then the profits for Proto who would take half of the margin above 8000 US a tonne really do become very substantial and justify a much larger market cap.

If you then consider that PRW are considering other nickel cobalt projects to do the same thing almost concurrently with Barnes Hill, then we do justify the label of monster nickel producer.

I feel this is the best strategy for Proto and all of us the investors who deserve the largest degree of growth possible.

Also the Menzies acquisition on top of Barnes Hill acquisition and financing show the company's ability to achieve and build swiftly and effectively.

Seeing what people like Andrew Forrest have done at Fortescue is a real inspiration and example, which I think all of corporate Australia should take seriously and of course Fortescue's iron ore production will mean more nickel is needed in the future


Stocks like PRW that are not on traders favourites lists keep chugging along without any notice. The management at Proto are well respected in the industry with Andrew Mortimer at the helm.

These assets in Menzies and Barnes Hill are world class and having a JV partner like POSEIDON at Menzies shows us how the mining industry will have a major phase of consolidation over the next 5 years to help transform proved up resources to the production stage.

Its all about having the funding to get these mines up and running.

PRW IMO will be over $1 within 2 years.

Have a look at this link which is a very well informed outlook on PRW's potential.

*www.metalsonline.tv*


----------



## d_crome (17 June 2008)

*PRW - Proto Resources*

Had a brief look into this one - at near historical lows and looks to be on the verge of a price resurgence.

Per Google Finance:

_Proto Resources & Investments Ltd is an Australian company engaged in the exploration of precious and base metals. On March 15, 2007, Proto Resources & Investments Ltd completed the acquisition of the Barnes Hill nickel project in Tasmani. Barnes Hill has become the priority focus of the Company. It has been granted three exploration licenses (EL), EL6286, EL6663 and EL6718, covering approximately 175 kilometers at the Tibooburra Gold Project. The Company has been granted EL23391, EL23392, EL23393, EL23395, EL23629, EL24357 at its Arunta Project. The Arunta project covers over 5,000 kilometers of land. Its Mt Vetters Project is located 30 kilometers north east of Kalgoorlie in the Yilgarn of Western Australia. The Mt Vetters project is owned 75% by Proto Resources & Investments Ltd and 25% by Cazaly Resources Ltd._

Looks to be a small time Nickel play - could well be worth a fair amount more than it's current SP of $0.20 suggests.

Keep it on the radar folks.


----------



## TCB (28 May 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Been watching this one for a while and very recently bought in at 3.2 cents. Looks to be sliding under the radar at the moment and the latest ann could see this one run in the near future once results are released. I've posted the ann below if anyone is interested.

Cheers  TCB

_May 28, 2009
Drilling to Commence at Lindeman’s Bore Project, NT Joint Venture Announced
ASX Release Stock Code: PRW
Proto announces new joint venture at Lindeman’s Bore as well as commencement of 6-800m diamond drill hole to test Norilsk-style geology
Executive Summary
• Drilling at Lindeman’s Bore to begin Friday, 28 May 2009, with all approvals now received
• Joint Venture agreement announced with Northwest Discovery Ltd, with NT government already funding $100,000 of program
• The program is targeting Norilsk-style massive nickel sulphide and platinum group element
mineralisation, with single deep hole 6-800m diamond drill hole planned initially to test “bulls eye” target
Drilling Program Commences
The directors and management of Proto Resources & Investments Ltd are pleased to announce that the Lindeman’s Bore project has now successfully gained authorisation to commence drilling from the Department of Regional Development, Primary Industry, Fisheries and Resources, as well as receiving all other approvals. With this authorisation Proto’s exploration team are today mobilising from Darwin to commence drilling tomorrow, Friday 29 May 2009.
The Lindeman's Bore Project, on granted exploration licence EL 25307, is located 380km southwest of Katherine, situated on Limbunya Station near the community of Kalkarindji. The project area is interpreted to contain a portion of the regionally extensive Antrim Plateau Volcanics (APV). This Continental Flood Basalt Province is considered prospective for "Norilsk-style" magmatic nickel-copper2 PGE mineralisation. Norilsk is the largest nickel company in the world having the world class Norilsk mineralisation in North West Siberia with the world’s largest reserves of nickel sulphide and platinum.
Initially a single deep 6-800m diamond drill hole is planned to test a coincident  magnetic/gravity "bulls eye" target for which the Northern Territory Government will fund $100,000. The experienced drilling company Wild Drilling from the Northern Territory won the tender to drill potentially one of the most exciting greenfields exploration targets in recent years. The drilling company and the Proto exploration team will be staying close to site at Limbunya Station.
Mithril Resources Limited (ASX:MTH) was another company awarded funding under the Geophysics and Drilling Collaborations Funding Agreement by the NT government, with a project north east of Alice Springs. Mithril are targeting similar Norilsk style mineralisation to Proto. Mithril have rock chip samples at surface running up to 9.6% copper and 3.8% nickel with platinum group elements at their Blackadder and Baldrick prospect. Mithril will be diamond drilling this target during 2009. (Ref: Mithril ASX announcement dated 15 December 2008).
Chairman and Managing Director of Proto Andrew Mortimer said today, “We are very excited to finally be drilling this outstanding exploration project, which has the potential to show an enormous nickel, copper, platinum mineralisation. If successful, this project will transform Proto into a company with a substantial polymetallic mineralisation that would have the potential to provide very impressive long term economic upside.”
Joint Venture Agreement Announced
Proto is also pleased to announce that a Sydney based unlisted public company Northwest Discovery Ltd (NWD) has agreed to a Farm-in on the Lindeman’s Bore Project.
Proto has given Northwest Discovery Ltd the right to earn up to 50% of the project by funding drilling and exploration costs for a total of $1 million, beginning with a 20% earn-in by funding the initial drilling which begins tomorrow. The initial funding will cost NWD $150,000. NWD will also have the opportunity to earn equity in the surrounding EL 25307 (presently 80% Proto and 20% private geoscientists). NWD can earn an additional 30% equity in the project by spending an additional $850,000 if the initial drilling proves successful, at that time NWD will hold 50%, Proto 30% and private interests 20%. The last third of this 30% equity however can only be earned at Proto’s and NWD’s mutual election._


----------



## TCB (29 May 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

some interest today up 8% sellers thining out. I liked the ann out yesterday and will wait patiently till drilling has been carried out (likely to take 3-4 weeks). Could be some exciting times ahead as this has the potential to discover some large mineral deposits all going to plan.


----------



## TCB (9 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Gone into trading halt looks like some hot news coming out. Huge orders started to stack up this morning and was going to fly on open before the trading halt. May have paydirt already at Lindemans Bore.


----------



## TCB (10 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Interesting to note that Mithril Resources Limited (ASX:MTH) was another company awarded funding under the Geophysics and Drilling Collaborations Funding Agreement by the NT government, with a project north east of Alice Springs. Mithril are targeting similar Norilsk style mineralisation to Proto. Mithril have rock chip samples at surface running up to 9.6% copper and 3.8%nickel with platinum group elements at their Blackadder and Baldrick prospect. Mithril will be diamond drilling this target during 2009. (Ref: Mithril ASX announcement dated 15 December 2008). MTH up yesterday, Hopefully PRW up tomorrow after an ann.


----------



## TCB (11 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Due to come out of its trading halt today. If not I am hoping that they had made a substantial find and need more time to digest what they have on their hands. Interesting all the same though. Is anyone else interested in PRW


----------



## integrity (11 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Announcement just released.

Asking for a suspension to have more time to compile info on "discovery".

I established a small position a few days before the announcement based on what my technical indicators were telling me.

Had a choice of SAE or PRW. Watched SAE go up while PRW went down, only to be pleasantly surprised by the trading halt.

Fingers crossed. FWIW I'll be resisting the temptation to sell on the news as those same indicators tell me it will be climbing for a while yet, but I've been wrong before . So DYOR etc.


----------



## TCB (11 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Suspended from official quotation. PRW need more time to compile what they have discovered at Lindemans Bore. Expecting an announcement on Monday. As i said this could be huge. Have they hit massive sulphides? Potential to show an enormous nickel, copper, platinum mineralisation. This has the potential to be one of the most exciting discoveries in recent history. Anyway enough of me till next week


----------



## TCB (11 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Hi integrity, I think you made the right choice, fingers crossed. Heres hoping we have a multi bagger.


----------



## TCB (14 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

D-Day tomorrow. I'm glad i bought these when someone was giving them away cheaply at 3.2 cents. I bought enough hopefully to make me very happy. Good luck to all holders


----------



## 1227 (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Is anyone else just sitting here waiting for the announcement? 


Grr patience is not my strong point.


----------



## integrity (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

News is out.

Copper discovery at 384m, 15m wide, 5% visible mineralisation.

I'd say good news 

Assay results in August.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Punters like it.  

But, this isn't anything to really get excited about, imo. Hardly the potential to be the best discovery in some time.

15m of visible copper (maybe 5%) from 380m? 

Check CDU for some decent grades and widths. 

Results in August? WTF? 

Wasn't this supposed to be a potential Ni deposit?


----------



## 1227 (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



> Wasn't this supposed to be a potential Ni deposit?




Yes.  Note that haven't said there is no Ni.  In fact, AM said they found exactly what they were looking for.  Is it possible there will be some more announcements? Just maybe?


----------



## sjx (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

What a day.. closed quite high.. expect similar tomorrow in my opinion..

Alot of my money was made today by many people, well done everyone.


----------



## doctorj (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



sjx said:


> What a day.. closed quite high.. expect similar tomorrow in my opinion..



What makes you think that?

15m of 5% at 384m is "one of the most exciting discoveries in recent history" (according to TCB)??? I hope not!


----------



## sleeper88 (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



doctorj said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> 15m of 5% at 384m is "one of the most exciting discoveries in recent history" (according to TCB)??? I hope not!




I agree with u doctorj..the copper is 384m below the surface. To put this into perspective, this is one recent drilling result for CDU at its rocklands project. 

"Drill Hole LMRC 206 intersected *133m @ 4.81% Cu fm 0-133m
depth which includes 61m @ 9.19% Cu, 1.01 g/t Au fm 52 – 113m*.
Within this hole there are also intersections of 131m @ 727 ppm Co
fm 0-131m and 123m @ 0.56 g/t Au fm 0-123m" (ASX announcement dated 12/01/09)

i hardly see 15m of 5% Cu 384m beneath the surface as interesting..


----------



## sjx (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Essentially your right.. and I sold today for that reason.

But I didn't sell at the afternoon highs.. I feel that traders will play around with this stock for the next 2 days or so, and we may see large volumes and decent rises..

At the end of the day though, the SP rise is probably not warranted.. just ramping. It might be a nice lot to daytrade in the next few days - that's all. It will fall back down to a realistic price soon, but I i doubt it will be tomorrow, or Wednesday.  

As they say.. "buy on the rumour, sell on the news".. - this pretty much sums up my PRW trading activity today.. 


Good luck


----------



## doctorj (15 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



sjx said:


> What a day.. closed quite high.. expect similar tomorrow in my opinion..






sjx said:


> Essentially your right.. and I sold today for that reason.



You changed your mind pretty quickly. 


sjx said:


> At the end of the day though, the SP rise is probably not warranted.. just ramping.




I'm inclined to agree. Something can be nothing if it's too small and too deep...


----------



## NT Trader (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

At this point in time, I am happy to sit on these until the next announcement.
The news has been plastered all over the front page of the NT News.  Anything that knocks a crocodile story off the front page is pretty special!!!!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

No hint of a mineralisation style, 5% chalcopyrite = ~2.5% Cu maximum as guess. Bigger Cu deposit at depth?? Very speculative. Never the less a good hit. Poor geolgical model when Nickel target turns into a copper hit!???

OK just read the rest - they have a model. I don't believe it.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



doogie_goes_off said:


> OK just read the rest - they have a model. I don't believe it.



But it's the same type of dirt somewhere in Russia that has a really big deposit of stuff...

It's the best discovery since the last Olympic Dam potential hit.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Sorry Kennas but doesn't look like olympic dam, but does have lots of characteristic costs of olympic dam ie: Deep drilling required on a gravity anomaly (all basalts/gabbros are gravity anomalies), unsubstantiated target type (Nickel-PGE) with some leftover copper juice that may return a good result from overlying rocks. Good rumor, but lots of geological work and capital required - it's a sleeper. It could be big (For Nickel-PGE), I'll wait for some real signs like visible nickel minerals.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



doogie_goes_off said:


> Sorry Kennas but doesn't look like olympic dam, but does have lots of characteristic costs of olympic dam ie: Deep drilling required on a gravity anomaly (all basalts/gabbros are gravity anomalies), unsubstantiated target type (Nickel-PGE) with some leftover copper juice that may return a good result from overlying rocks.



Looks like a sure thing to me DGO. Sure enough to get a crocodile off the front page of the NT News. The biggest discovery in recent memory I think it's been called. Better jump on the train, or you'll miss the bus!! Toot toot!!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Like  a club sandwich with no bacon. From a distance it looks meaty, up close it appears to be lacking the essential ingredients.

I wish the train had not looked like a Caboose and I'd have jumed on whilst there was still something to ride.


----------



## sjx (16 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

I'm going to do something terrible and quote a fellow from HC


"Having drilled a few copper and other base metal deposits in my time, I saw this announcement and thought people are really getting excited way too early about this...

As any good geo will tell you all copper mineralisation is visible and then a trained eye will estimate the % of that mineralisation and then estimate an assay grade based on the Cu mineral/minerals present. Actually a fun game for a geologist predicting the assays for Cu, unfortunatly can't be done for Au.

So they have 5% chalcopyrite over 15m at 384m depth, which equates to approx 1.73% Cu (1% Chalco = 0.346% Cu). You will soon learn about the estimation abilities of the geologists, who are working on it.

Anyway we will wait and see about the assay grades, just remember some companies can't even make those sort of grades work at surface.

Enjoy the ride."



The copper is a little way down, and its gonna take some effort getting there. It's promising - they have found something special, but getting there is the next challenge.

Personally, I think we will see a drop back to 6-8 cents before we see some sort of rise. At 6 cents, I think the stock is definitely oversold however.

Anyway, lets see what tomorrow brings.. hopefully the DOW goes well...


Regards,
Sam


----------



## NT Trader (17 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Down she goes!!!  I great little money spinner selling off and buying back in, probably tomorrow I fell will see PRW bottom out and me buy back in.  Hopefully assay results are good and we see some upward movement again!  Either that or it has been a sensational beat up!!


----------



## TCB (19 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Been away in Cairns on business and missed the start of the weeks trading. Still looking strong plenty of interest again in this one today. Hopefully someone read my earlier posts and bought a slice. Doctorj I still think that prw has "the potential" to be one of the biggest discoveries. We will have to wait and see. If it doesn't then its research research research again for another speccy.  Cheers....


----------



## Sean K (19 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



TCB said:


> Been away in Cairns on business and missed the start of the weeks trading. Still looking strong plenty of interest again in this one today. Hopefully someone read my earlier posts and bought a slice. Doctorj I still think that prw has "the potential" to be one of the biggest discoveries. We will have to wait and see. If it doesn't then its research research research again for another speccy.  Cheers....



Has the potential to be *one of the biggest discoveries* based on what TCB? 

15m of visable cu from 300m plus? 
Geology similar to some place in Russia?

Have you not read the other comments in regard to what this means? 

Or, maybe you're right, and in 10 years this turns into a Copper mine. Or, will it be a Nickel mine? Or, maybe PMG?


----------



## woltage (19 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



kennas said:


> Has the potential to be *one of the biggest discoveries* based on what TCB?
> 
> 15m of visable cu from 300m plus?
> Geology similar to some place in Russia?
> ...




I just wanted to put a smiley face in appreciation of this post and i need 100 characters...

We need a mega smiley face icon, equivalent to 100 characters


----------



## shag (20 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

oh yeah this one has to have a hundred bucks and more on it, just because they have been spending their drilling and digging dosh on good PR wallys.
look at nz, it now has its own OJ simpson just cause the convicter multi murderer Bain had a grt PR  machine and threw taxpayers dollars at it and it looked good in the surface if u ignored the evidence.
get traction in the media and anythings possible.

tho sadly this one is way more likely than bain being remotely innocent.

it has to be time to throw around the olympic dam comparisoms for other finds too.

isnt there an article in todays paper re typical directors trades pre and post announcements. i cant locate it presently.


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Oh dear.. 

The boys at PRW have been busy over the weekend working out how to explain away their BS claims of this been the most incredible discovery in the multiverses and such...

The ASX has rightly smashed them with a very detailed 'please explain' and their answers need to be answered imo.


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

What are the ASX thinking.

An ann about an application for some dirt is price sensitive?



The joker who decided this must have bought some on the visible Cu at 3000m announcement. 


July 7, 2009
*Proto moves to secure additional exploration ground near NT copper discovery at Lindeman’s Bore*
ASX Release: PRW

Executive Summary
· Proto has lodged four new Exploration Licence Applications (ELAs) in the Northern Territory covering 3,005 km²
· The new tenement applications are northwest and southeast of Proto’s recentlyannounced copper discovery at Lindeman’s Bore
· The Company believes the new ELAs are prospective for Norilsk style nickel-copper-PGE mineralisation.


----------



## TCB (21 July 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



kennas said:


> Has the potential to be *one of the biggest discoveries* based on what TCB?
> 
> 15m of visable cu from 300m plus?
> Geology similar to some place in Russia?
> ...




Kennas spot on after some research there is nothing scientific or quantitative about the number presented by PRW. I will in future exercise extreme caution (skepticism) when faced with this type of claim again. Still made a sh*t load of money after selling but haven't invested any yet. Any tips


----------



## pops11 (22 July 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Agree very deceptive ANN and just a visible on resource not much to go on really, TCB have a look at FAR, RMC, MOE, TOE possible KAR 

I hold FAR and im waiting for news from Shell as to a go ahead or drill, like RMC item on them in todays THE AUSTRALIAN good luck.


----------



## TCB (22 July 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



pops11 said:


> Agree very deceptive ANN and just a visible on resource not much to go on really, TCB have a look at FAR, RMC, MOE, TOE possible KAR
> 
> I hold FAR and im waiting for news from Shell as to a go ahead or drill, like RMC item on them in todays THE AUSTRALIAN good luck.




Thanks popps11, already picked up some KAR in Feb for a nice price. I'm very happy with that one. I will research FAR as well.


----------



## Donga (18 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Surprised this thread has been so quiet  The geo techies have written off the LB "strike" and I've held hoping (pretty lame) they were unorthodox with their language. There just seems more to this with the interest in the area, NT govt involvement and their obvious enthusiasm. Tomorrow will tell us a lot about their style and/or their motives


----------



## Sean K (19 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

I can't see the ann as my pdf reader is on leave.

Must be good.

Down 40% or so.

Better back up the truck.


----------



## Donga (19 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

News is all bad for Lindemans Bore and I have heightened respect for the geo techies in this forum  Been a roller coaster week with MMR, BLY, BDL and KGL all providing plenty of action. Good to see the ASX recovering from the little breather. As for PRW, hmmm have to worry about the motives afterall. Was even thinking Barnes Hill might be a goer, but hard to believe them about anything now. Best of luck to all Proto holders


----------



## NT Trader (19 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Kaaaaaabooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm  Andrew Mortimer will have to weave his magic tongue to bring them back up from here.  Glad I offloaded at the 18cent mark!!  Still might be a longshot speccy to buy back in at 3c or so.


----------



## berbouy (19 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

this stock got hammered today-what was that all about???
just listened to the main man on boardroom radio and he seemed upbeat about mt vetters- i do not hold, but as some mt vetters results are due shortly, may be worth picking some up at this price...i understand that there will be further drilling at LB-good luck to all holders-hope that you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



berbouy said:


> this stock got hammered today-what was that all about???
> just listened to the main man on boardroom radio and he seemed upbeat about mt vetters- i do not hold, but as some mt vetters results are due shortly, may be worth picking some up at this price...i understand that there will be further drilling at LB-good luck to all holders-hope that you have a better day tomorrow.



HUH? 

The main man claimed that this was one of the most significant discoveries in Austalia. Ever! A deposit to rival the great Norilsk in Siberia which accounts for 2 or 3 % of Russia's GDP! All that on some visable copper in 15m of turf from about 350m. We all noted on previous pages that this was actually a joke.

It wasn't surprising that in the days before that ann he had bought a couple a hundred k in the company and sold them on the day of that announcement. LMAO! He should be in jail for that.

So, what was the final grade of this visible copper? I think it was about .07%, from 380m. Laughable. 

What is quite laugh-out-loud-funny is the 'main man's' comment at the rear of the ann starting with:

"We are very pleased with the ....." 

The 'main man' is a joke.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Now in a TH to 'clarrify' yesterdays announcement.

Can't be sure, but I suspect the ASX has queried them on something, and it should start with the 'main man' saying he was 'very pleased'. 

Or, maybe the .07% changes to 7% as a slight oversight.

This is turning into a day at the rock show.


----------



## berbouy (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

thanks for the constructive comments kennas-as a newbie, after reading through this thread, i will stay on the sidelines.hopefully for the holders, there will be some good news-after asking what yesterday was all about, i get a better understanding now.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



berbouy said:


> thanks for the constructive comments kennas-as a newbie, after reading through this thread, i will stay on the sidelines.hopefully for the holders, there will be some good news-after asking what yesterday was all about, i get a better understanding now.



berbouy, sorry if I have come off a bit flippant in this thread, but it has so clearly been a beat up by the company I couldn't help it. Appologies to other investors if I've seemed to come off a bit harsh.

If you haven't, I recommend you read the ASX query and response on their original announcement regarding the drill hole that struck the 15m ish of visible copper. Rarely does a company be dragged over the coals like that. The MD seems to be dramatically overstating this projects potential. 

Having said that, they will now drill a hole 100m away and find 300m@10% Cu.


----------



## Donga (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



kennas said:


> It wasn't surprising that in the days before that ann he had bought a couple a hundred k in the company and sold them on the day of that announcement. LMAO! He should be in jail for that.




This is the most damning element, are we sure of this? If so our man should be taken to the cleaners. Hate that sort of behaviour and it is definitely unlawful.


----------



## Sean K (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*



Donga said:


> This is the most damning element, are we sure of this? If so our man should be taken to the cleaners. Hate that sort of behaviour and it is definitely unlawful.



This is from an appendix 3y issued on 17 June:

200,000 Shares acquired at $0.034 on 3 June 09
200,000 Shares disposed at $0.190 on 15 June 09
600,000 Shares disposed at $0.165 on 15 June 09


The announcement of the 'significant' find was on 15 June. 

His quote on the announcement on 15 June:

“This discovery is enormously significant as we have proved the geological concept and we can now look to explore and define economic mineralisation.

“It is an outstanding success that proves the value of our determination to seek mineralised supersystems for potential mine development."


At the same time he had his finger on the sell button.....


----------



## NT Trader (20 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

:All one needs to do is have a look at the blokes picture.......enough said for mine, he looks dodgy.  I bought in when I saw movement to the area en masse, then the infamous price rise and I offloaded.  Lucky me.  Having said that, I still reside out that way, and there has been more heavy equipment going in and many traditional owners and local land council making claims for royalty payments.  Either there is something there that has potential, or, the news has got some local land elders excited thinking they are about to get some massive royalties.

For me personally, I made some great $$$, but, all in all, I think the MD will find himself in some poo very very soon.  

Good Luck to anyone that bought in on the hype, well done to anyone that sold on it!!!


----------



## Sean K (21 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Haha,

Clarification out.

I meant to mention this myself after looking at the detailed drill results but overlooked it.

The HIGHEST return (.07% Cu) was over just a 1m interval amongst the 15m.

This is beyond funny now. These guys are playing with peoples money. 



*Lindeman’s Bore Nickel Results - Clarification*
ASX Release: PRW

Lindeman’s Bore, Northern Territory

Proto Resources & Investments Ltd wishes to provide further information to clarify comments made during a Boardroom Radio Broadcast and in an ASX Release by the Company on 19 August 2009.

In relation to drill hole LBD 1 at Lindeman’s Bore, assay results have been received from all samples which were submitted to the laboratory for assay. These assay results show that elevated levels of cobalt, copper and gold occur spread across an 18 metre wide interval of dolomitic sandstone starting from a depth of 380m (refer Tables 1 & 2). Within parts of this 18 metre wide zone nickel levels were also elevated above the background but at levels not considered to be significant. The highest one metre half core assay results returned are 0.224g/t Au, 0.058% Co, 0.071% Cu & 0.03% Ni.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (21 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Like I said - doesn't look that good to me, why did the NT press go crazy? - Slow news day??? They need to find a mirror and have a GHL.


----------



## NT Trader (21 August 2009)

*Re: PRW - Proto Resources*

Can't wait to see the next Trading Halt when the one eyed one has something to say about Mt Vetters priot to any Assay Results!!  Shoud see a massive price hike, a massive offload of shares from the man himself, then another fall from grace...rapid fall from grace!!!  How many please explains can this bloke get!!!


----------



## darajman (4 July 2013)

Hello everyone!

I came across this company just recently. Would like to know what everyones thoughts are. 

From what i can see, theyre a small mining company who're in their drilling and testing phase. Their accounts show a stable cashflow to sustain them until they begin production and according to their own reports the results of their exploration also looks promising. 

They are small and their stocks are currently not worth very much. Just today they released an update about their findings from their Lindmans Bore drilling and their collaboration with Victory Mines in Clara Hill. Theres also a Boardroom Radio interview with their managing director Andrew Mortimer. 

Of course he sounded positive but you'd never expect him to talk down his company even if things were looking bad.

Anyways, what do you all think?


----------



## Country Lad (4 July 2013)

darajman said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I came across this company just recently.




Found it when you emptied the rubbish bin?




darajman said:


> Anyways, what do you all think?




Not much by the look of it when the last post in its  own thread  was August 2009 (Best to post there so we have only one thread per company and the mods can delete this one).


----------



## darajman (4 July 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Found it when you emptied the rubbish bin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks for the reply... and the link to the other thread! will check that out!


----------

